# DO NOT Buy the Magnum Wheel



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I know that I haven't been active as usual but it's time for me to make some noise after a very horrible experience with a company which only cares about money and not the animals that it makes the products for. This is the customer support that I've received from them and how they handled my situation. The company is called AtticWorx.com the makers of the stealth wheel.

*Me*



> I spoke to Charlie two days ago and he has told me to ship out and return my Magnum wheel being that it has hurt my rat's feet and they've even walked with a limp afterwards. I'm 100% certain that it was the wheel, being that the only two rats which actually use the wheel had hurt feet. I've done everything to sanitize and clean my rat cage and the wheel to rule out bumble foot. The netting of the wheel has to be the cause of them getting hurt. Charlie told me to provide pictures so here there are.
> 
> Pic 1
> Pic 2
> ...


*AtticWorx Inc.*



> HI Bartosz, we are looking forward to getting this back. We have never heard of this type problem. So we want to take a close look at this wheel and see if there is anything we can do to prevent it happening again.
> 
> Anita





> Hi Bartosz. Let me get you caught up. I wanted to look the wheel over to see if there was a problem with it and to see if we need to make any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Me*



> I'm truly sorry that you feel that your wheel is not at fault. However I can provide pictures of the same rat's feet and they've healed almost completely after their wheel has been missing for weeks. I've not done anything different nor removed anything else from my cage besides the wheel. The sharp parts that you were talking about are most definitely on the outside part of the wheel, which doesn't explain how my rat's feet were injured. As I said, I own four rats, two in which don't use the wheel and haven't had any of these problems unlike the two who do use the wheel. Rats are also rodents, as a manufacturer you should of known that they will chew. It would be abnormal if they didn't. The fact that my rats may chew something on the wheel which would result in an injury is not on me, it's completely on you. In fact, I'm extremely offended that you would blame me for the injuries.
> 
> But the reality is that it wasn't the plastic that injured my rats, nor was it that the nets were sharp. It's the fact that the netting was so thin that they sliced in-between my rat's toes. The fact that the scabs were found in-between their toes completely backs up this theory. Rats are not as small as many people believe, we're not talking about mice here, they weigh more than sugar gliders. Instead of doing your own testing so you can try to prove me wrong or trying formulate a reason to not refund my money, you could of just contacted me directly. We could of both came up with a resolution together, so as a customer I could of been happy and you could of found a way to improve your product. However nowadays it seems like all we really care about is money, right? Well that's completely fine, there is nothing more to talk about. All I would like is a refund, you don't have pay for the shipping as a courtesy for the customer. Paying for the shipping to get rid of this wheel was for the good of my pets so I regret nothing.


*Summary*

In short, do not buy the mangum wheel for rats or even the stealth wheel. It's mostly made out of plastic and the stand that comes with it would not hold still unless something else is holding it down, which defeats the whole purpose of it. The netting is also extremely thin that it will slice up your rat's feet. The wheel is made out of bucket parts for crying out loud and it's FAR from worth the price. This product is a flatout rip off and I'm surprised that my wheel is not going to get destroyed, but rather being donated to hurt another rat. This company cares nothing about the animals, do not buy from them!


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

I know this post is a few years old, but I feel compelled to respond to it.

In full disclosure, I sell the Stealths, Magnums, and Freedom wheels (through my own store; I have no relation to AtticWorx).

I'm really sorry about your rat getting injured. But...I've had Stealths and Magnums in my rat cage for probably about 10 years. My rats run on them constantly. I know lots and lots of rat owners use both of them. The mesh track has not changed in decades. I have a really hard time believing there's a problem with the track being too thin. If that were the case, there would be lots of injured rats, and yours is the first I've heard of. 

Also, as far as saying that Anita and Charlie are only in it for the money and don't care about pets, that's so far from the truth. They're really nice people and they are one of the only companies I know of that test and test and test some more before bringing a product to market. They are originally sugar glider owners and care about pets. I don't think any other company would have wanted the wheel back and then tested it so thoroughly.

I am truly sorry your rats got injured. I tend to agree with their assessment that it resulted from chewed plastic. I just really don't see how the track could be at fault.

On a side note, they now have a new wheel called the Freedom wheel that is made entirely out of a more rigid plastic, not bucket lids, and does not have any kind of separate track piece. We've been using it for a year and love it.


----------

